# Soirée déguisée



## mademoisellecha (8 Mars 2007)

...organisée par mon groupe d'amis pour fêter le départ de l'une d'entre nous pour Boston !

Le thème est *la lettre C*. 
Moi je sais déjà ce que je vais faire, mais au cas ou je tombe sur des gens pas inspirés et pour éviter d'avoir trois *c*atwoman et six *c*lowns : en quoi vous déguiseriez-vous?


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> En caramel !
> :afraid:
> :love: :love: :love:


Dis donc, Toi !!... 
Tu perds pas de temps... surtout dans les profils...


----------



## Nexka (9 Mars 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> ...organisée par mon groupe d'amis pour fêter le départ de l'une d'entre nous pour Boston !
> 
> Le thème est *la lettre C*.
> Moi je sais déjà ce que je vais faire, mais au cas ou je tombe sur des gens pas inspirés et pour éviter d'avoir trois *c*atwoman et six *c*lowns : en quoi vous déguiseriez-vous?



En Choubaka :love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2007)

En chatte?


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2007)

En chupa Chups&#169;, en chewing-gum... dans les deux cas il faut "d&#233;faire" l'emballage pour pouvoir savourer...  

:rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

En cuvette de *C*hiottes!


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2007)

Y'a bien en Carambar, mais j'ai peur que tes amis a cette soir&#233;e finissent par te trouver un peu lourde


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

_Un p'tit sourire...
Vivement mardi gras qu'on puisse enfin se déguiser
Comme l'année passée on va avoir un tas d'idées
Des marquises, des fées, des cow-boys, des plombiers
Des douzaines d'infirmières et 53 sapeurs pompiers
Des plus mal observés a ceux qui auraient pu mieux faire
On prépare la soirée dans une ambiance du tonnerre
Y'a toujours un malin pour se déguiser en mouche
En cuvette de WC ou en escargot qui louche
Ceux la 'faut qu'ils expliquent car c'est pas très évident
Aux amis étonnés l'idée de leur déguisement
Au cours de la soirée on tombe souvent nez a nez
Avec un faux Coluche qui essaye de vous faire marrer
Y'a toujours un public pour ce genre de rigolo
Qui s'étrangle de rire en s'empiffrant de p'tits gâteaux
Dans un p'tit canapé un groupe de gens pas déguisés
Prétend avec fierté qu'il n'aime pas ces festivités
N'empêche qu'ils sont partout faisant chaque fois acte de présence
C'est les mieux déguisés dans leur tenue de suffisance
On apporte le dessert 'faut éteindre toutes les lumières
Car en plus aujourd'hui on célèbre un anniversaire
En soufflant les bougies on fait voler le sucre glace
Qu'un genre d'Henry Guybet va recevoir en pleine face
Quand la fête est finie il reste toujours quelques amis
Pleins de bonne volonté pour vous aider a nettoyer
Il faut se dépêcher car demain on va au boulot
Samedi tout l'monde revient pour la super soirée diapos
Vivement mardi gras qu'on puisse enfin se déguiser
Comme l'année passée on va avoir un tas d'ides
Des marquises, des fées, des cow-boys, des plombiers
Des douzaines d'infirmières et 53 sapeurs pompiers
Des plus mal observés a ceux qui auraient pu mieux faire
On prépare la soirée dans une ambiance du tonnerre
On prépare la soirée dans une ambiance du tonnerre...
​_







Les VRP, Mardi Gras _in_ Remords et tristes Pets.


----------



## mademoisellecha (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4196704 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a bien en Carambar, mais j'ai peur que tes amis a cette soirée finissent par te trouver un peu lourde



effectivement je pense aussi 

j'en ai trouvé quelques-uns, Custot, Cycliste, Cambrioleur, Chaplin, Cendrillon, Carlos (  ) le Che, Casimir, Cosmonaute, Coton tige (respect éternel à celui qui psse la soirée déguisé en coton-tige) 

Pour ma part je serai en coquelicot


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2007)

En Powerbook 5300*C
*certes, ce ne sera pas facile... Comme je la regrette cette machine... Elle était beeeeeeellllllleeeeeeeuuuuuuhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> En caramel !
> :afraid:
> :love: :love: :love:


ah ben &#231;a, celui qui se d&#233;guise en caramel peut &#234;tre s&#251;r de se faire sucer ce soir-l&#224; !


----------



## spud34 (9 Mars 2007)

En Casse- *******s, je peux t'aider si tu veux


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

_bon, c'est le sujet avec le passage queue-leu-leu ?

alors en Chasseur (je suis picard, j'avoue), en charmeuse de serpents (tu vas avoir du succ&#232;s), char d'assaut (je crois que bobby a r&#233;serv&#233; la tenue), en cha bada bada, en cham cham cham chamois d'or (et pourquoi pas en Belle des champs ? ), en charade (pas facile quand m&#234;me), en chameau (peu seyant), en Citrouille (pour repartir en carosse), en catastrophe (pour que le jeune et beau h&#233;ros voire Bruce Willis te sauve &#224; la fin), en cybernaute (mais tout le monde reconnaitra ta page myspace), en Castafiore (si tu aimes les blondinets &#224; houpette mais je suis pas invit&#233; donc oublie), en communiste (je suis toujours pas invit&#233, en Cri de M&#252;nch (mais tu risque de te faire enlever), en Cyrano de Bergerac (mais t'as pas le nez assez long), en camion (on te fera pouet-pouet), en cam&#233; (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), en circoncision (&#231;a va, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; ), etc&#8230; 

sinon en C. parce qu'elle est super jolie&#8230; 
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

En crotte sinon....


... ou en caca &#224; la limite.


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2007)

ou alors tout simplement en Cha... vu que c'est mademoiselle*Cha
:rose:

*_ca me rappelle que quand j'etais jeune, je me deguisais toujours en serial killer... un mec en apparence normal, sans signe distinctif, un mec comme on en croise tous les jours. Au moins c etait un deguismeent qui ne coutait pas une thune !!! _*
*


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2007)

Chachach&#224; ?!...


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En crotte sinon....
> 
> 
> ... ou en caca à la limite.




_rassure-moi : Philippe Katerine vient du même coin que toi me dit pas qu'il est tout proche de nantes !  _


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4197043 a dit:
			
		

> _rassure-moi : Philippe Katerine vient du même coin que toi me dit pas qu'il est tout proche de nantes !  _


Je ne connais pas ce monsieur. 


Par contre j'ai une autre id&#233;e : en cote de porc. 
C'est bien &#231;a, en cote de porc. 

Ou alors en cro&#251;te.


----------



## N°6 (9 Mars 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Le thème est *la lettre C*.
> Moi je sais déjà ce que je vais faire, mais au cas ou je tombe sur des gens pas inspirés et pour éviter d'avoir trois *c*atwoman et six *c*lowns : en quoi vous déguiseriez-vous?



En concombre, évidemment !  :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

Je suppose que tous les modérateurs de macg sont invités ?! :mouais:


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196888 a dit:
			
		

> ah ben ça, celui qui se déguise en caramel peut être sûr de se faire sucer ce soir-là !



Pas certain : regarde Ed la tronche et son avatar M&M's : ca ne marche pas !


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pas certain : regarde Ed la tronche et son avatar M&M's : ca ne marche pas !


normal, cil fond pas dans la main... y en a qui s y prennent comme des manches


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pas certain : regarde Ed la tronche et son avatar M&M's : ca ne marche pas !


Ok Ok. Par contre, on ne peut pas se tromper sur l'intention du gars d&#233;guis&#233; en caramel en tout cas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

Comme le mec d&#233;guis&#233; en crotte : il vient pour faire chier le monde.


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4197072 a dit:
			
		

> Ok Ok. Par contre, on ne peut pas se tromper sur l'intention du gars d&#233;guis&#233; en caramel en tout cas.



Note que ca peut &#234;tre amusant de se d&#233;guiser en *C*hewing-gum ! Sentir toutes ces langues s'enfoncer dans ta peau pour voir si en soufflant ensuite ca fait des bulles...


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4197072 a dit:
			
		

> Ok Ok. Par contre, on ne peut pas se tromper sur l'intention du gars d&#233;guis&#233; en caramel en tout cas.



tu tombe je proposait en *C*haton :love: :rateau: , si j'ai aussi Charcutier, mais bon vous savez ou me trouver* :rateau:

*le premier qui dit *C*hiottes gagne un ban gratis


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

*C*hiottes !


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

Ou sinon pour les filles, elles peuvent venir d&#233;guis&#233;es en cloque.
Pour celles qui cherchent une relation stable, et veulenet le faire savoir.


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ou sinon pour les filles, elles peuvent venir d&#233;guis&#233;es en cloque.
> Pour celles qui cherchent une relation stable, et veulenet le faire savoir.


et pourquoi pas en cloque*S*, n est ce pas Bobby :rateau:
ah oui, c est vrai, maintenant avec ton manteau, tu les caches bien...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

Sinon, pour des jumeaux, un joli d&#233;guisement de couillles.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pas certain : regarde Ed la tronche et son avatar M&M's : ca ne marche pas !


Ben tiens! J'aimerais bien voir &#231;a.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Ouais. C'est ce qu'on dit.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En cuvette de *C*hiottes!





macinside a dit:


> tu tombe je proposait en *C*haton :love: :rateau: , si j'ai aussi Charcutier, mais bon vous savez ou me trouver* :rateau:
> 
> *le premier qui dit *C*hiottes gagne un ban gratis




On savait que Mackie avait du mal avec l'&#233;criture. Maintenant c'est certain, il ne sait pas non plus lire.



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4197222 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. C'est ce qu'on dit.



Oh mais je ne dis rien, je constate.


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Mars 2007)

J'aurais dit aussi en concombre. Jsais pas pourquoi, c'est le deuxième truc qui me passe derrière (hum) la tête, après la courgette


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2007)

_Je suis d&#233;&#231;u&#8230; personne n&#8217;a propos&#233; clitoris 
_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Aurelie a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dit aussi en concombre. Jsais pas pourquoi, c'est le deuxi&#232;me truc qui me passe derri&#232;re (hum) la t&#234;te, apr&#232;s la courgette



Un besoin de compenser un manque cruel peut-&#234;tre ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4197241 a dit:
			
		

> Un besoin de compenser un manque cruel peut-être ?


 
Oui, un besoin en vitamines


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4197241 a dit:
			
		

> Un besoin de compenser un manque cruel peut-&#234;tre ?


Merci de bien vouloir citer Aur&#233;lie : la simultan&#233;it&#233; de nos posts pourrait causer quelque malheureuse conclusion


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Mars 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Merci de bien vouloir citer Aurélie : la simultanéité de nos posts pourrait causer quelque malheureuse conclusion


 
Mais c'était le but pardis!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oui, un besoin en vitamines


Ah, tu appelles ça comme tu veux, pas de souci. En tout cas, je salue la délicatesse qui t'anime et fait que tu cherches consciencieusement à ne pas égratigner la charte, ni non plus la réputation d'un _membre_ éminent de ces forums


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4197267 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, je salue la d&#233;licatesse qui t'anime et fait que tu cherches consciencieusement &#224; ne pas &#233;gratigner la charte, ni non plus la r&#233;putation d'un _membre_ &#233;minent de ces forums


 
tu vas pas me dire qu'il est connu ici ce _membre_?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

En...

Caca yoyo
qu'esc qui y a sous con grand thapeau,
caca yoyo
dans ma cece y a des cas d'oiseau
ec moi j'aime ta
quand ta faic digidigidig comme une samba !





Sinon, en chorizo.


Ou, si je n'ai pas envie d'y aller, en calendes grecques.


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2007)

Tiens déguisé en Courge, c'est bien les courges, pourront même poster au bar macgé après


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Y'en a plein qui le font alors qu'ils ne sont m&#234;me pas d&#233;guis&#233;s&#8230; C'est pas que je cafte, mais je tenais &#224; ce qu'on le sache, hein ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Mars 2007)

Il existait à l'époque dans les gymnases lausannois la journée d'extravagance: Marie(84) s'était déguisée en *C*adeau (ou plutôt en paquet cadeau), c'était hilarant! Très encombrant, mais hilarant. Marie dans un énorme paquet en carton, avec le noeud sur la tête.  
Dommage, pas de photos.  

Bonne chance pour celles et ceux qui veulent essayer!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4197293 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens déguisé en Courge, c'est bien les courges, pourront même poster au bar macgé après



Dauphin, ça s'écrit avec un c? :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

Et en caniche?

Quelqu'un y a pens&#233; &#231;a, en caniche? 

Ou en caribou.
Ou en calamit&#233;, il y a peu de frais de d&#233;guisement, c'est &#233;conomique.

A la limite en cacatoes.
Ou en Chirac, tiens! 

Ou en carateka... Ah non.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

En cunnard ?


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2007)

en charclo ? c'est encore la mode cet hiver... :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> En cunnard ?


Pas con! 

En chinois aussi. 

C'est bien en chinois, pis le chinois, c'est mode.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4197232 a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dit aussi en concombre. Jsais pas pourquoi, c'est le deuxi&#232;me truc qui me passe derri&#232;re (hum) la t&#234;te, apr&#232;s la courgette



Derri&#232;re la t&#234;te ? tiens, sur ton avatar, je voyais pas un concombre ou une courgette, j'avais l'impression que c'&#233;tait un *&#231;*upermoquette :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Attendez, attendez, attendez,

Je crois que rezba veut dire un truc.


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (...)
> Ou en calamité, il y a peu de frais de déguisement, c'est économique.
> (...)


C'est pris !... 
T'es déjà là...


----------



## N°6 (9 Mars 2007)

En *c*ab, avec des schlapettes :style:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

J'ai r&#233;cemment &#233;t&#233; invit&#233; &#224; une pendaison de cr&#233;maill&#232;re d&#233;guis&#233;e o&#249; le th&#232;me &#233;tait GRS et on devait improsier avec &#231;a. Bref, le plus dr&#244;le c'est que les copains ont mis un panneau o&#249; chacun disait en quoi il &#233;tait d&#233;guis&#233;  et j'ai toujours la liste.

Et j'ai bien ris &#224; Gentleman Ridiculement Sap&#233;, c'&#233;tait le mec qui s'&#233;tait trimball&#233; toute la soir&#233;e avec un slip sur la t&#234;te sans complexe et qui a finit par s'endormir sur un canap&#233; laissant coul&#233; un filet de bave je crois.
Et quelqu'un qui a dragu&#233; toutes les minettes et n'&#233;tait pas d&#233;guis&#233; et qui a marqu&#233; : Globalement Raide Simplement. 

Et pendant cette soir&#233;e je me suis cr&#251; dans la chanson des VRP 

Pour ta f&#234;te mademoiselleCha pourquoi pas Coquelicot ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Pour ta fête mademoiselleCha pourquoi pas Coquelicot ?


:mouais:





mademoisellecha a dit:


> effectivement je pense aussi
> 
> j'en ai trouvé quelques-uns, Custot, Cycliste, Cambrioleur, Chaplin, Cendrillon, Carlos (  ) le Che, Casimir, Cosmonaute, Coton tige (respect éternel à celui qui psse la soirée déguisé en coton-tige)
> 
> * Pour ma part je serai en coquelicot *


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

J'ai lut mais pas retenu :hein: mais tu sais pour une Gourde Racoleuse Sympathique ...  :rateau: 

Bon alors en Coqueluche


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> J'ai lut mais pas retenu :hein: mais tu sais pour une Gourde Racoleuse Sympathique ...



C'était ça ton déguisement?


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> le mec qui s'était trimballé toute la soirée avec un slip sur la tête sans complexe et qui a finit par s'endormir sur un canapé laissant coulé un filet de bave



Je ne vois pas ce que ca a d'original : j'ai des tas de potes qui sont comme ca à chaque fête !


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

En cyrrhose sinon.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En cyrrhose sinon.


Preum's :love:


----------



## esope (10 Mars 2007)

juste parce que je tiens à montrer le dévouement dont peuvent faire preuve certains membres de Mac G à l'occasion (surtout si l'occasion est du genre féminin et plutôt mignonne de surcroît)...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

esope a dit:


> juste parce que je tiens à montrer le dévouement dont peuvent faire preuve certains membres de Mac G à l'occasion (surtout si l'occasion est du genre féminin et plutôt mignonne de surcroît)...




Je me dois de rectifier.
Ce classement met plutôt le doigt sur un point crucial : il montre bien la frénésie créative, le génie de certains, par rapport au désert intellectuel de certains autres.


----------



## elKBron (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je me dois de rectifier.
> Ce classement met plutôt le doigt sur un point crucial : il montre bien la frénésie créative, le génie de certains, par rapport au désert intellectuel de certains autres.


c'est du délire ! je serais donc créatif (bon un peu par rapport  à d autres ... ) ??? 
Si mes anciens enseignants lisaient ça ! Y en a quelques uns qui iraient aux urgences, mdr


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mars 2007)

Désolé, j'aurais aimé contribuer, car je suis quelqu'un de chevaleresque, animé par l'amour de mon prochain (e), brûlant du désir de l'aider dans les moments difficiles qu'il peut traverser.

Mais il y a un fâcheux qui a arraché toutes les pages c de mon dictionnaire pour allumer le bbq


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

Ah ben tiens, tu me fais penser, chevalier, &#231;a a pas &#233;t&#233; dit, &#231;a, si?


----------



## mado (10 Mars 2007)

Ah ben tu me fais penser aussi. Catin, c'est pas pris au moins ?


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben tiens, tu me fais penser, chevalier, ça a pas été dit, ça, si?



Ah oui, ça c'est bien. Avec une armure, un heaume, un écu et sur un palefroi. 

Sinon, j'avais chrématistique. Je trouve que c'est un déguisement assez riche.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah ben tu me fais penser aussi. Catin, c'est pas pris au moins ?


ah oui, bien &#231;a. 

Sinon en Christ, le d&#233;guisement est pas cher en plus.
Ou en Christophe colomb. 
Ou en Carlos!!!! C'est bien &#231;a Carlos! 

Ou en Christophe Rippert, demander &#224; Fab'Fab il doit bien avoir un ou deux vieux pulls &#224; son copain Christophe.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4198009 a dit:
			
		

> C'&#233;tait &#231;a ton d&#233;guisement?



Ben en fait, j'&#233;tais pas d&#233;guis&#233; et dans la voiture les filles m'ont dit "Rho attends nous on a fait des efforts tu vois, je suis en Grosse Racaille Stupide et elle en Grognasse sur la Route du Sud" alors j'ai fait avec ce que je pouvais avec moi. 

Y'avait aussi Gros Routier Sympa et il s'&#233;tait vraiment d&#233;guis&#233; !



Amok a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ce que ca a d'original : j'ai des tas de potes qui sont comme ca &#224; chaque f&#234;te !



Des gentlemans en costards tes potes ??


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

Bah voila le d&#233;guisement : en costard. 

(Au fait, qui a conseill&#233; &#224; Mackie de venir en coala?    )


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah ben tu me fais penser aussi. Catin, c'est pas pris au moins ?



Probablement que si.

Heureusement il y a moulte style différents... et pis de toute façon les gens qui invitent des filles ont prévu de se retouver avec des tas de catin... soirée déguisée ou pas... ah ah ah ah ahaaahahahahahahaahahaha  !!!

Ayé j'ai joui...


----------



## anntraxh (10 Mars 2007)

En chaudron, sinon rien  
moi j'ai le gabarit, mais pas la demoiselle je crois    !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

un tout petit deguisement : une goutte de *C*hanel


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2007)

Ou même un flacon entier et un briquet... à l'afghane...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ou même un flacon entier et un briquet... à l'afghane...



Hum ... Ch'sais bien que le sans plomb a augmenté, mais de là à faire ça au N°5, pas à ce point là, quand même :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2007)

Ha ben j'étais passé à coté de ce sujet... bon, trop tard, tout ce qu'il y avait d'intéressant à dire a été dit... 
Moi ce soir, je me suis déguisé en Cuba libre, du coup, j'ai la cucurbite migraineuse... :rateau:  
Allez, je prépare mon déguisement de *C*omprimé d'aspirine pour demain matin... et zou... au lit...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mars 2007)

T'es d&#233;guis&#233; en *c*uite, quoi.
Faut le dire franchement hein.


----------



## Chang (11 Mars 2007)

Et en cul ??? c'est pris ou pas ?? Un beau cul c'est toujours bien dans une sauterie. Pour peu qu'Aurelie arrive deguisee en chibbre ... :rose:

Bon sinon ya les classiques :

- cage a lapin, c le meme principe que le paquet cadeau mais sans tissu et sans noeud, plus approprie pour les mois d'ete.

- char a voile, ca en jette sur le parking, et des quon descend, on devient conducteur de char a voile, donc c toujours bon ...

- mais attention, pour le summum de l'originalite, de la classe et du bon gout, et pour un succes sans precedent avec la gente feminine : en Chang (c) :love:  (me contacter au 0086 23159263553 ... 2 euros la minute pour recevoir votre bon de commande comprenant le chapeau pointu - turlututu, les balerines Petit Empereur, la tunique en soie impermeable et qui ne craint pas la biere, un jeu de fausses moustaches, des epingles a nourrice pour se tirer la peau des yeux, une natte a accrocher sur ses cheveux et sous le chapeau pointu - turlututu et enfin une paire de baguettes chinoises  ... tout ceci pour la modique monique somme de 29,99 euros sans frais de port, garantie fait par des petits z'enfants illettres de moins de 14 ans).


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Et en cul ??? c'est pris ou pas ?? Un beau cul c'est toujours bien dans une sauterie. Pour peu qu'Aurelie arrive deguisee en chibbre ... :rose:
> 
> Bon sinon ya les classiques :
> 
> ...



Mets donc ça dans les petites annonces !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Et en cul ??? c'est pris ou pas ?? Un beau cul c'est toujours bien dans une sauterie. Pour peu qu'Aurelie arrive deguisee en chibbre ... :rose:
> 
> Bon sinon ya les classiques :
> 
> ...


Cher ami, 

Les touches du clavier &#224; utiliser simultan&#233;ment pour r&#233;aliser le "&#169;" sont les suivantes : "Alt+c".

De rien. 

Ed.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Cher ami,
> 
> Les touches du clavier à utiliser simultanément pour réaliser le "©" sont les suivantes : "Alt+c".
> 
> ...



Ça va pas marcher, t'as oublié de lui dire de virer la plist !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça va pas marcher, t'as oublié de lui dire de virer la plist !


Aucun rapport! C'est vraiment des nazes les modos des forums techniques. Faut tout leur apprendre.


----------



## Chang (11 Mars 2007)

Cher Head the Ed,

merci pour ce "tips" qui va revolutionner ma facon d'apprehender le monde informatique.
En 2008, c'est promis je m'attele au probleme des accents sur clavier qwerty.

veuillez agreer ma sincere appreciation,

Chang 


Edit : ca marche pas ta combo de ninja ... (c) au moins la c'est fiable ... on reste dans les manip' orthodoxes ... 

:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2007)

Je vais me f&#226;cher.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Aucun rapport! C'est vraiment des nazes les modos des forums techniques. Faut tout leur apprendre.





Chang a dit:


> Edit : ca marche pas ta combo de ninja ... (c) au moins la c'est fiable ... on reste dans les manip' orthodoxes ...
> 
> :mouais:



Ah, tu vois, Ed


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Edit : ca marche pas ta combo de ninja ...



Voilà, tu viens d'expérimenter le "conseil technique by ED", déjà testé par tant d'autres avant toi.
Tous ont eu la même conclusion :

"Ca marche pas."   



(Par contre, maintenant que je me suis bien foutu de sa gueule je peux te le dire : c'est pas normal que ça marche pas. :mouais:. P'tet qu'il y a une différence avec les qwerty.)


----------



## Chang (11 Mars 2007)

> Voilà, tu viens d'expérimenter le "conseil technique by ED", déjà testé par tant d'autres avant toi.
> Tous ont eu la même conclusion :
> 
> "Ca marche pas."



Encore une nouvelle idee, en *C*onseil ... c'est plus un *C*oncept a mettre en image mais c'est  faisable et ce serait tres *C*houette.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2007)

Y a un outil syst&#232;me pour ton probl&#232;me, gros nase.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Encore une nouvelle idee, en *C*onseil ... c'est plus un *C*oncept a mettre en image mais c'est  faisable et ce serait tres *C*houette.



Je note que vu ton look (enfin, celui de ton avatar), et vu qu'en ce qui te concerne, le *C*hang n'est pas un d&#233;guisement, tu peux faire le *C*hampignon &#224; peu de fraix 





supermoquette a dit:


> Y a un outil syst&#232;me pour ton probl&#232;me, gros nase.



Viens ouvrir un fil par chez moi


----------



## Chang (11 Mars 2007)

> Y a un outil syst&#232;me pour ton probl&#232;me, gros nase.



Sans deconner ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Y a un outil syst&#232;me pour ton probl&#232;me, gros nase.


Bah alors, t'as tes r&#232;gles?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2007)

chuis d&#233;sol&#233; j'avais pas lu que t'avais pas classifi&#233; ce sujet comme nase.

je m'excuse.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mars 2007)

Ah merde, il m'a &#233;chapp&#233; celui-l&#224;. 
Je r&#233;pare tout de suite.

A part &#231;a, on demande aux autres d'excuser, on ne s'excuse pas soi-m&#234;me. 
Sinon &#231;a n'a aucun sens.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A part &#231;a, on demande aux autres d'excuser, on ne s'excuse pas soi-m&#234;me.
> Sinon &#231;a n'a aucun sens.



Tu veux rire ? Si tu ne t'excuses pas toi m&#234;me, tu crois vraiment que les autres vont le faire ? :mouais: 

Nan ! on est jamais si bien servi que par soi-m&#234;me !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Cher Head the Ed,
> 
> merci pour ce "tips" qui va revolutionner ma facon d'apprehender le monde informatique.
> En 2008, c'est promis je m'attele au probleme des accents sur clavier qwerty.
> ...


Oups, pardon, je me suis tromp&#233;. C'est avec une machine &#224; &#233;crire que &#231;a fonctionne. 




 


Bien s&#251;r que si que &#231;a marche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Oups, pardon, je me suis trompé. C'est avec une machine à écrire que ça fonctionne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sur un clavier AZERTY, là, le monsieur te dis "un clavier *QWERTY*".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur un clavier AZERTY, là, le monsieur te dis "un clavier *QWERTY*".


Alors, &#231;a doit un probl&#232;me de plist.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2007)

Et pourquoi pas se déguiser en Clavier ? (Pas le comédien, le truc sur lequel on tapote)


----------



## fredintosh (11 Mars 2007)

&#199;a donne des chances de faire une touche.


----------



## fredintosh (12 Mars 2007)

J'ajouterais que si déjà on vient déguisé en clavier, autant avoir les dents bleues, c'est plus pratique.

Ben oui, ça fait un clavier bluetooth. :rateau: 

Faut pas m'encourager comme ça, Roberto, tu ne sais pas de quoi je suis capable pour sortir une vanne pourrie.


----------



## lufograf (12 Mars 2007)

Allez je concours dans la catégorie "bien lourde et en retard ! 



fredintosh a dit:


> Ça donne des chances de faire une touche.




Ben ça dépend si on a déjà la souris !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

Pour revenir au sujet : le Calmar géant. Mais si on danse?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2007)

En cocu, c'est pas mal non plus... Tu peux rester habillé comme tous les jours mais avec une tronche de chien battu... Si t'y arrives pas tu peux toujours demander à ce qu'on te mette une bonne paire de mandales dans la courge et le tour est joué... :style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En cocu, c'est pas mal non plus... Tu peux rester habillé comme tous les jours mais avec une tronche de chien battu... Si t'y arrives pas tu peux toujours demander à ce qu'on te mette une bonne paire de mandales dans la courge et le tour est joué... :style:


En Corse, aussi c'est pas mal. Suffit de trouver une chèvre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Suffit de trouver une chèvre.



Ta mère!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ta mère!


Pas possible, son pr&#233;nom ne commence pas par un C!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pas possible, son pr&#233;nom ne commence pas par un C!



ouais ouais ouais... Mais elle sait que ton p&#232;re fr&#233;quente assid&#251;ment le "Blue Fist Club"


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2007)

_justement &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez Ed (excuse moi de r&#233;v&#233;ler des choses intimes), ya la MaCu, le Colys&#233;e (tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?) et un bar &#233;trange avec un nom en Blue (quelque chose&#8230 
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4200921 a dit:
			
		

> _justement &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez Ed (excuse moi de r&#233;v&#233;ler des choses intimes), ya la MaCu, le Colys&#233;e (tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?) et un bar &#233;trange avec un nom en Blue (quelque chose&#8230
> _


Ok pour les 2 premiers, mais le troisi&#232;me, je vois pas.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mars 2007)

Le Fu cking Blue Boy ?


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ok pour les 2 premiers, mais le troisi&#232;me, je vois pas.


_
ah au temps pour moi, le Blue Night* n'est plus rue Frederic Petit face &#224; l'IA&#8230; mais yen a un nouveau Chauss&#233;e Jules Ferry&#8230; 

*il me semble que c'&#233;tait bien le nom quand j'ai quitt&#233; Amiens&#8230; mais je trainais peu dans ton quartier  


CCM : c'est &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#231;a&#8230; 
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Le Fu cking Blue Boy ?


Sinon ya le Blue Boy, mais c'est &#224; Nice.
Faut demander &#224; jp, il connait bien il parait...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sinon ya le Blue Boy, mais c'est à Nice.
> Faut demander à jp, il connait bien il parait...



C'est plus ce que c'était parait il... depuis la généralisation du velcro, on y Zip© beaucoup moins apparemment...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2007)

ça pour dire des conneries.. ils sont là tous !!!

Feriez mieux de vous déguiser en courant d'air !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2007)

Mais au fait...

Cucurbitac&#233;e, c'est pris ou pas? 

Voil&#224; une id&#233;e qu'elle est bonne!

Sinon, en crampe.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4200997 a dit:
			
		

> _
> ah au temps pour moi, le Blue Night* n'est plus rue Frederic Petit face &#224; l'IA&#8230; mais yen a un nouveau Chauss&#233;e Jules Ferry&#8230;
> 
> *il me semble que c'&#233;tait bien le nom quand j'ai quitt&#233; Amiens&#8230; mais je trainais peu dans ton quartier
> ...


Exact! Je travaille à coté en plus. 

Coquine.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Exact! Je travaille à coté en plus.
> 
> Coquine.



_tu sais bien où je trainais, vil maraud ! n'oublie pas "notre" passé commun ! _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4202042 a dit:
			
		

> _tu sais bien où je trainais, vil maraud ! n'oublie pas "notre" passé commun ! _


Arr&#234;te-toi, grand fou. Tu me fais rougir.


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2007)

Arretez j'ai la gaule !


----------



## N°6 (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4202869 a dit:
			
		

> Arretez j'ai la gaule !



Toute ? Non....


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

En chimpanzé !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4202869 a dit:
			
		

> Arretez j'ai la gaule !


Tais-toi donc malheureux! Amok va se vexer.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4202869 a dit:
			
		

> Arretez j'ai la gaule !


Charles en avait deux, et il n'en a pas fait tout un fromage, hein ? :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2007)

Sinon j'ai un super d&#233;guisement encore :

Elle vient en coup de vent.




Pas mal hein?

Non?
Ok.


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

En calebasse ?!..
Grosso-merdo, &#231;a ressemble &#224; Ed &#224; l'avatar de Ed....


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

Quel faux cul ce Roberto&#8230;

Tiens en Cul c'est pas mal aussi non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pas mal hein?
> 
> Non?
> Ok.



Non... Ça fait mort de faim qui joue les charmants sur les forums pour trouver une greluche à secouer... :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... &#199;a fait mort de faim qui joue les charmants sur les forums pour trouver une greluche &#224; secouer... :mouais:


Ah non, je p&#234;che pas ici moi, t'es fou.
C'est un coup &#224; choper des mycoses. 



Et pis si c'est pour p&#233;cho Roberto, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Une mycose, au point o&#249; t'en es, c'est presque de l'hom&#233;opathie, non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah non, je p&#234;che pas ici moi, t'es fou.
> C'est un coup &#224; choper des mycoses.
> 
> 
> ...


Il para&#238;trait m&#234;me que&#8230; Non, je ne peux rien dire. 


Demande &#224; Roberto, lui, il sait.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il paraîtrait même que Non, je ne peux rien dire.
> 
> 
> Demande à Roberto, lui, il sait.



Quoi? Tu t'es retrouvé avec le hochet en croûte?...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quoi? Tu t'es retrouvé avec le hochet en croûte?...


Je ne fais que rapporter des événements qui ne me concernent pas.


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je ne fais que rapporter des événements qui ne me concernent pas.


Normal quoi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4205196 a dit:
			
		

> Normal quoi !


Tu sous-entends que cette petite frappe d'Ed est une sale petite balance sans honneur, avec un s&#233;rieux penchant pour le comm&#233;rage sordide?



...


Ah ouais, c'est vrai.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mars 2007)

En même temps ; on peut même plus lui en vouloir tellement c'est pathologique et maladif... Une sorte d'incontinence délatrice, quoi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En même temps ; on peut même plus lui en vouloir tellement c'est pathologique et maladif... Une sorte d'incontinence délatrice, quoi...



J'ai ouïe dire que nos amis corses avaient une thérapie souveraine pour cette pathologie, un genre de bain de pieds, il y a un produit à prise rapide aussi, je crois, et un bain de mer juste après  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai ouïe dire que nos amis corses avaient une thérapie souveraine pour cette pathologie, un genre de bain de pieds, il y a un produit à prise rapide aussi, je crois, et un bain de mer juste après  :mouais:




La thalassothérapie ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

Non mais pas loin ! La t&#233;haufonth&#233;rapie !


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

J'suis b&#234;te, le bain de pied aurait du me mettre sur la voie de Rika Zara&#238;


----------



## fredintosh (16 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4205323 a dit:
			
		

> Non mais pas loin ! La téhaufonthérapie !



Il n'a pas besoin de ça pour toucher le fond...


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2007)

Ed !!!
Ton costard est prêt !!!
Taillé sur mesure là....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ed !!!
> Ton costard est prêt !!!
> Taillé sur mesure là....


:style:


----------



## N°6 (19 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ed !!!
> Ton costard est prêt !!!
> Taillé sur mesure là....



Habillé pour l'hiver...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> Habillé pour l'hiver...


Quel moqueur, je suis quand m&#234;me un peu plus grand qu'Al&#232;m.


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

Ha ba moi, ca y est , j'ai ma nouvelle panoplie....


----------



## lufograf (19 Mars 2007)

Rhhooo ! :love: 
Ned t'es pas cool !   Et moi qui vient de me faire mon icône de parrain Santa Yoda :rose:


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Rhhooo ! :love:
> Ned t'es pas cool !   Et moi qui vient de me faire mon icône de parrain Santa Yoda :rose:



Ha oui c'est vrai...je fais un peu Madonne comme ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ha oui c'est vrai...je fais un peu Madonne comme ça...



Non... Tu fais tarlouse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ha oui c'est vrai...je fais un peu Madonne comme ça...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Tu fais tarlouse...



... avec un soutif sur la tête


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Tu fais tarlouse...



Ha ptin j'attendais celui qui allait tomber dans le panneau.... Dommage c'est toi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2007)

N'empêche que tu fais tarlouse...


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... avec un soutif sur la tête



Hé bin vous êtes 2 maintenant, ho ptin, comme les mouches sur le schotch...:rateau:  
Bientôt le strike...


----------



## lufograf (19 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... avec un soutif sur la t&#234;te




J'ai toujours pens&#233; que Ned &#233;tait un gros bonnet, mais l&#224; &#231;a s'confirme !


----------



## fredintosh (19 Mars 2007)

M&#244;ssieur fait dans la dentelle, maintenant.


----------



## N°6 (19 Mars 2007)

N'emp&#234;che, il porte presque aussi bien les bas que Mackie :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2007)

et encore du n'a pas vu mes fesses


----------



## Bassman (20 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> et encore du n'a pas vu mes fesses



Ah mais note qu'on a pas du tout envie de les voir :rateau:


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4209874 a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais note qu'on a pas du tout envie de les voir :rateau:



pourtant il y a des demandes 



> mais pourquoi vous photographiez jamais plus bas les mecs?  à poil!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

Ouais. Tu sais, certaines personnes ont un sens de l'humour tr&#232;s blessant mon petit Mackie. Ne prends pas tout pour argent comptant


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2007)

Parce qu'il se fait payer en plus ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Parce qu'il se fait payer en plus ?



Oh ! Si c'est toi et que tu lui demande (très) gentiment, je pense qu'il te fera une réduc


----------



## Bassman (20 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> une raie du'c'




Ah  ! ok


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4210173 a dit:
			
		

> Ah  ! ok



Ça, avec toi, on peut avoir confiance pour que la raie glisse (sur la pente savonneuse ... Toussa toussa) !


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Mars 2007)

sympatoche ce fil dites voir!


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4210259 a dit:
			
		

> sympatoche ce fil dites voir!



a tu tombe bien, explique moi &#231;a :



> Autoportrait 	>	18/03/2007 23h18	 >  Aur&#233;lie85   >	mais pourquoi vous photographiez jamais plus bas les mecs?  &#224; poil!


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> a tu tombe bien, explique moi &#231;a :



mais eh mais oh! Notre vie priv&#233;e perso coupdeboulienne ne regarde personne!!!  

Ben c'est vrai quoi, y a que les misstinguettes qui osent. Sauf certains qui montrent leur popo. Bon, en m&#234;me temps, on est pas l&#224; pour &#231;a... (si si en fait!)

"Le Mouton est un animal &#224; poil laineux. &#192; poil les noeuds, &#224; poil les noeud, &#224; poil!"---> mauvaise blague, heure pour moi de dodo.


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Sauf certains qui montrent leur popo. Bon, en même temps, on est pas là pour ça... (si si!)



euh ... qu'entend tu par popo ? parce que j'ai comme un doute la  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> euh ... qu'entend tu par popo ? parce que j'ai comme un doute la  :rateau:



Le popo, c'est un truc coloré. T'as jamais entendu parler du popo teint ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le popo, c'est un truc coloré.



ça dépend de ton régime alimentaire


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le popo, c'est un truc coloré. T'as jamais entendu parler du popo teint ? :rateau:



jcrois que je suis pas la seule à devoir aller dodo...


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Waow.*
> 
> 
> Les ressources de ce gars-là !!



je veux même pas voir l'état des wc :rateau:


----------



## lufograf (20 Mars 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4210771 a dit:
			
		

> jcrois que je suis pas la seule &#224; devoir aller dodo...



Ouaih, allez tout le monde au popo !


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> blabla



heu, tu peux m'expliquer cela: 





> 20/03/2007 23h13	macinside	on peu aller plus loin o




...


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2007)

justement on est tous aux toilettes 

la preuve 



> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 1 (0 membre(s) et 1 invit&#233;(s))


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Waow.*
> 
> 
> Les ressources de ce gars-là !!



Tu m'étonnes Et réunir Monsieur P77 et Mackie dans le même topic, ça contraste vachement, ça lui donne encore plus de relief


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

Tout a fait d'accord avec la minstinguette, on demande au filles qu'elle montre le bas, tout le monde trouve ça normal ! Que des filles demandent la même chose vis à vis des mecs et c'est tout de suite *c*ontentieux ou *c*ontendant.

Donc je veux voir le bas des mecs déguisés en (restons dans le sujet) *c*haussette de *c*ontention avec *c*aleçon à *c*arreaux ou en *c*hemise de *c*uir dans le rôle de *c*arriste ou de *c*uisinier, voire de *c*on de la dernière averse. 

Mais je tiens à préciser qu'ils ont le *c*hoix du déguisement, tout ce qu'on veut c'est voir les bas.


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

D&#233;guis&#233; en con pour un mec, &#231;a va pas le faire, le con &#233;tant un des attributs physique de la f&#233;minit&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4211443 a dit:
			
		

> Déguisé en con pour un mec, ça va pas le faire, le con étant un des attributs physique de la féminité



Oui mais c'est une soirée déguisée sous le thème de la lettre *C* et fille commence par un f. 
J'ai pensé à un déguisement de *c*hevrotine ou en *c*oucou, sinon.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

Camenbert grunge - smell like cheese spirit


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> En chupa Chups©, en chewing-gum... dans les deux cas il faut "défaire" l'emballage pour pouvoir savourer...
> 
> :rose:



miam miam

bah en cochonne alors ;-)


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Tout a fait d'accord avec la minstinguette, on demande au filles qu'elle montre le bas, tout le monde trouve ça normal ! Que des filles demandent la même chose vis à vis des mecs et c'est tout de suite *c*ontentieux ou *c*ontendant.
> 
> Donc je veux voir le bas des mecs déguisés en (restons dans le sujet) *c*haussette de *c*ontention avec *c*aleçon à *c*arreaux ou en *c*hemise de *c*uir dans le rôle de *c*arriste ou de *c*uisinier, voire de *c*on de la dernière averse.
> 
> Mais je tiens à préciser qu'ils ont le *c*hoix du déguisement, tout ce qu'on veut c'est voir les bas.




je t'enverrai des photos de mon © alors


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je t'*enverrai* des photos de mon © alors



ouais, mais alors jpense! 

Tu vas les poster oui!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je t'enverrai des photos de mon © alors



Autant partager cette image avec toutes les filles directement :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2007)

&#233;change de bonne alois : une photo pour une photo, honneur aux filles


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> &#233;change de bonne alois : une photo pour une photo, honneur aux filles



DTC&#169;



(y a un copytrucmuchrightleft?)


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> DTC©
> 
> 
> 
> (y a un copytrucmuchrightleft?)



non c'est pas le bon jour du mois


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Donc je veux voir le bas des mecs déguisés dans le rôle de *c*on de la dernière averse.
> 
> Mais je tiens à préciser qu'ils ont le *c*hoix du déguisement, tout ce qu'on veut c'est voir les bas.





on peut voir s'il est con juste en regardant  ses bas ?    




t'as pas un p'tit lien pour me montrer des exemples ?  ....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

Il y a une caricature de Roberto en bas qui doit traîner dans un fil dédié à ... 
Mais ce n'est pas la même soirée déguisée.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2007)

&#231;a d&#233;pend roberto en *C*ale&#231;on


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ça dépend roberto en *C*aleçon


Et (ma)*C*inside en *C*ulotte "grand-mère" ?!.....


----------



## Nexka (22 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ça dépend roberto en *C*aleçon



Naaann il porte des slips Roberto


----------



## Chang (22 Mars 2007)

En *d*ille, je sais pas trop a quoi ca ressemble .... mais c'est fort a propos


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et (ma)*C*inside en *C*ulotte "grand-mère" ?!.....



euh ... uniquement des boxer


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> euh ... uniquement des boxer



Fais gaffe, quand ils vont se révolter, tu risques de les sentir passer... Les boxers !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Ahhhhhh voil&#224; !!!

Je me disais aussi, avec toute la tripot&#233; de sondages et de fils introspectifs qu'on a, pas un fil sur la vieille question existentielle du m&#226;le europ&#233;en ?

Slip ou cale&#231;on ?

Je suis soulag&#233;, la philo-sociologie a enfin droit de cit&#233;e au bar !

Faudrait peut-&#234;tre d&#233;placer au comptoir, non ?


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

Cr&#233;e un nouveau topic au comptoir Ponk, avec sondage et tout le trallala


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Attends, attends, comme tu y vas !

Comme je n'ai jamais créé de sondage, il faut d'abord que j'aille dans "vous êtes ici" créer un topic pour demander comment on fait pour créer un sondage.

Chaque chose en son temps, voyons...


----------



## NED (22 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Attends, attends, comme tu y vas !
> 
> Comme je n'ai jamais créé de sondage, il faut d'abord que j'aille dans "vous êtes ici" créer un topic pour demander comment on fait pour créer un sondage.
> 
> Chaque chose en son temps, voyons...




Genre style tu sais pas....


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

Tiens mon tit Ponk : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=sondage&match=all&titlesonly=0


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4212206 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens mon tit Ponk : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=sondage&match=all&titlesonly=0


&#231;a marche pas. J'ai voulu choisir "bleu avec des petits c&#339;urs roses", mais j'ai pas trouv&#233; la case &#224; cocher.


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Si c'est Grug qui affirme cela, la rumeur qui suit n'a pas la même portée.
> 
> _Si c'est teo, c'est encore autre chose.
> _




Moi je ne dirais rien 



Mais je me comprend 



J'ai des _photos*_. Pour celles que ça intéressent  (et accessoirement, ceux aussi ). Il y a _*juste*_ un prix à payer. Et c'est cher  Très cher.



_*et des films en veux-tu en voilà :rose: je ne sais plus où les mettre...
Et pas que Roberto, hein, un paquet de nuisettes, slips, caleçons, culottes, strings sont passés par chez moi. J'ai conservé quelques archives  _


PS: c'est quoi le sujet en fait ici ? Je n'ai fait suivre que quelques liens là


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Fais gaffe, quand ils vont se révolter, tu risques de les sentir passer... Les boxers !



ils sont made in italy mes boxers pas made in china


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> J'ai des _photos*_. Pour celles que ça intéressent  (et accessoirement, ceux aussi ). Il y a _*juste*_ un prix à payer. Et c'est cher  Très cher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peux tu indiquer les tarifs et les moyens de transactions ?


----------



## Picouto (22 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> ..._Et pas que Roberto, hein, un paquet de nuisettes, slips, caleçons, culottes, strings sont passés par chez moi. J'ai conservé quelques archives  _
> 
> 
> PS: c'est quoi le sujet en fait ici ? Je n'ai fait suivre que quelques liens là


 
Faut qu'on cause toi et moi !


----------



## wip (22 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> _*et des films en veux-tu en voilà :rose: je ne sais plus où les mettre...
> Et pas que Roberto, hein, un paquet de nuisettes, slips, caleçons, culottes, strings sont passés par chez moi. J'ai conservé quelques archives  _
> 
> 
> PS: c'est quoi le sujet en fait ici ? Je n'ai fait suivre que quelques liens là



Je remets plus jamais les pieds chez toi !! 

Il y en a dans la salle de bain aussi des caméras ?? 

Ah, j'y pense, super le film avec Mado :love:


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2007)

wip a dit:


> Ah, j'y pense, super le film avec Mado :love:


 

Quel film ??


----------



## wip (22 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Quel film ??


Et bien celui du nouvel-an bien-sur !!

Tu sais, tu t'étais déguisée en radiateur qui fait pchhhh pchhhhhh 
Tu étais brulante !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Radiateur ne commence pas par un C.

part en sucette ce fil...


----------



## Picouto (22 Mars 2007)

Radiateur non ! mais cheminée oui !! et en plus c'est plein de promesses...


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4212457 a dit:
			
		

> Peux tu indiquer les tarifs et les moyens de transactions ?


Cher. Très cher 

Donc j'aurai bien dit en nature, mais à mon avis, tu seras pas d'accord c'est ça ? 





Pour les personnes intéressées, je dirais que l'_Australie_ est tendance en ce moment parmi certains modérateurs  (mais pas que chez eux )
Et pour d'autres, le Petit Bateau est toujours d'actualités 


Pour certaines, je dirais qu'elles sont toujours discrètes, contrairement aux "certains" 


Pour en revenir au sujet et pas trop flooder, pour la fête à mademoisellecha, je dirais qu'un beau déguisement de _*C*unard de la horde_, ça devrait le faire, en tout cas plus que Casimir même si la couleur ne change pas


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> (...)
> Pour en revenir au sujet et pas trop flooder, pour la f&#234;te &#224; mademoisellecha, je dirais qu'un beau d&#233;guisement de _*C*unard de la horde_, &#231;a devrait le faire, en tout cas plus que Casimir m&#234;me si la couleur ne change pas


En *c*hose, quoi !...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Mais bobby n'est pas un déguisement - tu ne t'introduis pas dedans comme ça.

Bobby est un blork libre !


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

Bobby, c'est pas juste un concept, une id&#233;e floue ?

Parce qu'il me semblait qu'il y avait pas grand chose dedans pourtant&#8230;


----------



## wip (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4212580 a dit:
			
		

> Bobby, c'est pas juste un concept, une idée floue ?
> 
> Parce qu'il me semblait qu'il y avait pas grand chose dedans pourtant


Tu voudrais dire qui n'est qu'une *c*oquille vide ? Un *C*aliméro ? :rateau:


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> ()tu ne t'introduis pas dedans comme ça ()



Oui, c'est ce que je me dis 
Il faudrait y aller _avec doigté_ et _douceur_.

Si l'occasion se présente, je saurai m'en souvenir 





(Mais quelle perche si bonne à saisir, mon bon PonkHead ! :rateau:  que dis-je ? A agripper et agiter fermement )


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2007)

Ce type qui pose devant une vulve g&#233;ante, &#231;a ne vous dit rien ?
A moi non plus.

Mais figurez-vous que le surnom de ce type, c'est Ed de Blork, tenancier du blorkblog.


Un fils cach&#233;, un croisement improbable entre La Pustule et La Tronche.
Il pose pr&#233;sentement devant la statue de la vulve de sa m&#232;re, La Pustule. On voit donc par la m&#234;me occasion qu'on peut s'introduire dans Bobby.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Mars 2007)

Alors...

Ca fait combien de posts pour lesquels je dois appuyer sur le petit bouton avec un point d'exclamation, la?

Bougez pas que je recompte...


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2007)

T'as assez de doigts pour les compter ?!.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors...
> 
> Ca fait combien de posts pour lesquels je dois appuyer sur le petit bouton avec un point d'exclamation, la?
> 
> Bougez pas que je recompte...





tirhum a dit:


> T'as assez de doigts pour les compter ?!.....



Il y a bien longtemps que notre Bobby ne compte plus sur ses doigts, faut pas croire, il en a dans la cafetière, ça fait un bail qu'il a compris qu'en se servant de ses pustules, il pouvait compter beaucoup plus loin ! 

Cela dit, mon p'tit Bobby, si les posts objet de tes comptages sont hors charte, c'est parce que leur sujet est hors charte, et comme leur sujet, c'est toi ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

*** Intermède didactique ***

Un être humain, sur ses dix doigts peut compter jusqu'à 1023 - en binaire.

Sur des pustules, je ne sais pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors...
> 
> Ca fait combien de posts pour lesquels je dois appuyer sur le petit bouton avec un point d'exclamation, la?
> 
> Bougez pas que je recompte...



Je viens de signaler le tien ; oui, celui-là même, mon con joyeux...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

Hé ! J'ai trouvé un déguisement : en Clébard !


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2007)

Pourquoi pas en Courge ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2007)

En "cogne" ?!....
_(cond&#233;, aussi...)  _


----------



## NED (23 Mars 2007)

Un déguisement super facile à trouver :
*en catapulte?
 *


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2007)

- "Ou bien y aller déguisé en groupe de hard rock !" :mouais:

- "En groupe de hard rock ?  ça commence pas par C" :hein: 

- "Mais si"  

- "Ah ! c'est des C" :bebe:


----------



## fredintosh (24 Mars 2007)

Ou alors, d&#233;guis&#233; en *c*alembour de Pascal77. 

El&#233;gance et raffinement assur&#233;s. :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> - "Ou bien y aller d&#233;guis&#233; en groupe de hard rock !" :mouais:
> 
> - "En groupe de hard rock ?  &#231;a commence pas par C" :hein:
> 
> ...



stop, stp, je n'en peux plus!!! 

O&#249; cela va-t-il nous mener?


----------



## NED (25 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Où cela va-t-il nous mener?



DT*C© !!!*
désolé la perche était bien tendue....


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> DT*C© !!!*



non, merci, c'est déjà occupé.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2007)

fl&#251;te alors&#8230;


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> non, merci, c'est déjà occupé.





supermoquette a dit:


> flûte alors



non ça c'est ce qui l'occupe


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> non ça c'est ce qui l'occupe


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


>



si vous me chercher ... je suis a Lausanne


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> si vous me chercher ... je suis a Lausanne



ah, c'était toi?


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2007)

moi c'est plus haut bois que fl&#251;te


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> non, merci, c'est déjà occupé.



Tu sais la nature est bien faite... des fois on croit que c'est occupé... et puis on peut encore en ajouter.... faut insister... on est rarement déçu...


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu sais la nature est bien faite... des fois on croit que c'est occupé... et puis on peut encore en ajouter.... faut insister... on est rarement déçu...



ah oui? tu m'en diras tant. Et toi? tu aimes jusqu'à combien?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ah oui? tu m'en diras tant. Et toi? tu aimes jusqu'à combien?



Dites donc, jeune effrontée, je vous en prie enfin !!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2007)

Hum, ces dix derniers posts commencent &#224; sentir le cadenas


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2007)

J'adore cette odeur... de vielle graisse... et de féraille usée....


----------



## NED (25 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> flûte alors



Tiens SM !
tu as perdu quelques kilos dis donc?
Ca te permettrais de te deguiser dans une panoplie de.....*c*ancrelat?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> non, merci, c'est déjà occupé.



Déguisé en Chiasse.


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Déguisé en Chiasse.



Tiens, ça c'est curieux, personne n'y avait pensé 

Il pourrait aussi y avoir chasse d'eau 

Comme ça, tout serait dit


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2007)

En C.C.A ?!....


----------



## NED (29 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> En C.C.A ?!....



Ba ca c'est Lumaï !


----------



## lumai (29 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ba ca c'est Lumaï !



Bah non c'est pas un déguisment ! 
C'est ma tenue quotidienne !


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Bah non c'est pas un déguisment !
> C'est ma tenue quotidienne !



Ca doit pas être évident le chapeau dans le metro en heure de pointe...


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2007)

Et puis au lit....


----------



## lumai (30 Mars 2007)

Dans le metro, ce genre d'accessoire permet de maintenir un espace vital plus cons&#233;quent. J'vous le conseille grandement ! 
Et puis sinon au lit... pos&#233; sur la lampe de chevet, &#231;a rend plut&#244;t bien comme lumi&#232;re. 

Nan nan j'vous conseille franchement !


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2007)

Ca s'achète où ce genre d'accesoire?


----------

